# Knitting Cruise from Florida



## Rita Ann (Jan 17, 2012)

Hi. if your interested.. We sail October 29 2017-November 5th 2017 from Port Canaveral Fl. You can find all information on their web site. "Knit and Stitch" Cocoa Beach Fl. Or here is the link to the travel agent... http://justcruisingviera.com/portfolio-items/knit-stitch-cruise-2017 . Please don't call the yarn shop....Here is the phone number to the travel agent. Toll free 866-291-1331. Hope to see you. Rita Ann.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Sounds great for me! Not much fun for hubby!!


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Dlclose said:


> Sounds great for me! Not much fun for hubby!!


think you would have to leave him at home..


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Oh I would love to go.....unfortunately school will be back in session then, and I will be back at work!


----------



## HB123 (Aug 5, 2013)

Sounds like a great plan :thumbup: I plan to check it out ...I've been looking for such travel in Florida&#128675;
Thanks for the link


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

The cruise sounds great, but I'm getting too old for those red-eye flights from the West Coast.


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

Thanks for the information.


----------



## Dsand (Jan 12, 2016)

grandmatimestwo said:


> Oh I would love to go.....unfortunately school will be back in session then, and I will be back at work!


Me too fellow teacher. (Forgive me if you hold a different assignment at school) Maybe when we retire and hopefully have enough money, but my husband tells me we will be broke unless I stop buying so much yarn.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

I would really love to join this trip but flying from the UK takes so long .Swore I would never do it again .


----------



## Nana of 6 (Jan 21, 2016)

I've bookmarked the site, now to find the cash!


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Have fun! We will be on a cruise up the East coast this October


----------

